# How NASA turns astronauts into photographers



## waday (Apr 5, 2016)

*How NASA turns astronauts into photographers*

How NASA turns astronauts into photographers


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

Interesting article.  It's a shame they don't teach cops like this.  Most departments now give their officers digital cameras for minor crime scene photography.  Apparently most of them have never heard the word focus before.


----------



## waday (Apr 6, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Interesting article.  It's a shame they don't teach cops like this.  Most departments now give their officers digital cameras for minor crime scene photography.  Apparently most of them have never heard the word focus before.


It's funny you mention that, because one of my brother-in-laws is a police officer. They paid for him to go to a multi-day training on how to be a crime scene photographer. His boss asks him to get a quote for a camera and lighting, then says it's too expensive and scraps everything.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah our, I use our in the past tense since I retired 3 months ago, CSI's have Nikon D7000's for the scenes they work.  The patrol officers all have P&S's for minor crime scene documentation.  The CSI's get great shots.  The patrol guys, well like I said focus is not a term they are familiar with. If out of focus photography ever becomes popular, there are some real Ansel Adams waiting in the wings.


----------

